# HELP - MSP Online Academy



## Portable81

Does anyone know how or if a local officer can register to enter the online state police academy courses? I can't seem to find any registration page and the courses look informative. Thanks.


----------



## jyanis

You have to have a dept rep call the academy. They will transfer you to the person who is incharge (unsure who it is at the moment). The classes are pretty good.


----------



## quality617

[email protected]

They will help you.


----------



## Piper

I think you have to be full time police, I'd be surprised if they gave access to aux. guys


----------



## Guest

Give me a call. We just need a letter on department letterhead from your chief that you are an officer. We currently have about 150 of the mass. cities and towns online, and some other states and countries, and some colleges as well. The email stated above, [email protected] does not work. We are having a problem getting UMASS to fix it. We use their software.
You can call 508-867-1053 or email me at [email protected] and I will help you out. If anyone has any other questions about the MSP Online Academy, give me a call or email.
The person in charge on the unit is SGT Dale Kiley and Trooper Jon Provost and I work for him.


----------



## PearlOnyx

Portable,

This was a few years ago, but when I was living in MA I was a Deputy Sheriff (Full-Time Corrections) and a Reserve Police Officer. I had written the Sergeant that was in charge of the program, and sent a long an endorsement letter from my Sheriff. I received a letter back from a Lieutenant Colonel stating that once they had completed online training for the DNC (Yes, a few years ago), they would consider training others from outside agencies. The letter told me to make contact later in the year to discuss the issue. I never really followed up because I went back to college, and then moved away, but it sounded like the idea was a possibility.


----------

